# Francis Francis X1 - PID Control?



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Coffee Experts,

I have found this article for a FFX1 and how to control the temperature of the boiler:

http://www.coffee-channel.com/2012/09/how-to-adjust-temperature-on-francis_27.html

Its a fantastic read, however I have tried to do what the tutorial has suggested but the temp component on the PID board is at its maximum clockwise setting and will not go any further.

I would like to know if anyone else has had this problem and if anyone knew how to get the PID to work correctly as currently my boiler is only reaching a maximum temp of 72/73 degrees...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You could try an electronic cleaning spray and then rotate the adjustment back and forth to see if there is any variation. NB this is electronic cleaning spray NOT WD40 or similar.

Try Maplins or computer store.


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, Will try it out at weekend!


----------

